# postfix+dovecot: private/dovecot socket: malformed response

## aiki2

hi, I'm fighting with a new postfix server with dovecot as IMAP/POP3 server. Now I'd like to use dovecot lda, 

I'm getting these errors:

```

Oct  2 16:39:30 deep_purple postfix/smtpd[14183]: connect from client[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.]

Oct  2 16:39:41 deep_purple postfix/smtpd[14183]: E9A1D1E135C: client=client[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]

Oct  2 16:39:48 deep_purple postfix/cleanup[14189]: E9A1D1E135C: message-id=<20071002193941.E9A1D1E135

C@postfixserver.com>

Oct  2 16:39:48 deep_purple postfix/qmgr[14135]: E9A1D1E135C: from=<test@client>, size=375,

nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct  2 16:39:48 deep_purple postfix/pipe[14191]: fatal: user= command-line attribute specifies mail sy

stem owner postfix

Oct  2 16:39:49 deep_purple postfix/qmgr[14135]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/dovecot so

cket while reading input attribute name

Oct  2 16:39:49 deep_purple postfix/qmgr[14135]: warning: private/dovecot socket: malformed response

Oct  2 16:39:49 deep_purple postfix/qmgr[14135]: warning: transport dovecot failure -- see a previous

warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Oct  2 16:39:49 deep_purple postfix/master[14129]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/pipe pid 14191 ex

it status 1

Oct  2 16:39:49 deep_purple postfix/master[14129]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/pipe: bad command startup

 -- throttling

Oct  2 16:39:49 deep_purple postfix/qmgr[14135]: E9A1D1E135C: to=<test@postfixserver.com>, relay=none, d

elay=10, delays=9.4/1/0/0, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)

```

Is there any guide out there for gentoo?

----------

## aiki2

just had to replace user postfix for nobody in master.cf:

```

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=nobody:nobody argv=/usr/libexec/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${recipient}

```

----------

